# How Many Use Seachem Matrix Here?



## Brentt700 (Mar 14, 2013)

I am VERY curious.....how many of you use Matrix inside your filters and how much are you actually using? One liter bottle? Two? I am running between four to five liters in my system of six filters and notice a huge difference in how my maintenance schedules have changed via water testings. I am curious if anyone is using a larger amount of matrix or if there are most that are running 1.0 or 1.5 liters of matrix total or whatever fits into your basket if you have a Fluval 105/205/305 which isn't all that much space in each tray. NOT looking to argue with anyone here at all by any means, don't worry....just wanted to know how many people actually use Seachem matrix.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

I am running 4 litres spread in 2 baskets of one of my canisters. I love the stuff. Easy to clean and never needs replacing.


----------



## shelbynjakesdad (Mar 13, 2013)

I have 3/4 liter matrix and 3/4 liter biomax in each of my 2 canister filters (406 and 305) on a 55 gallon. If I ditched the biomax and polishing pads / floss that I have in each canister, I could probably run over 5L total, but I'm not convinced that its really that much better than other biomedia. I feel I have plenty of biomedia, so I'm keeping the polishing pads as I've noticed a big difference in clarity since I've been using them to remove the small particles.


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

I run it in mine. I dont remember how much of it though. The middle tray in my fx5 has it (on the 125), the lower is half matrix and half ceramic rings. The top is polishing pads. As far as the 67 goes. I cut and emptied the cartridges in the aqueon HOB and filled them with matrix and I also put two filter bags of it on top of the sponge and pads of my AC110. I have noticed since about two months after starting using it that my nitrates dont seem to climb as fast.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Not sure how much, but i fill up filters with what i can. The stuff is pretty **** good


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

I use it too. All of my canisters are packed full of it other than space for some sponge where necessary in them. I actually have 4 empty 4L buckets around that I use for tank stuff (so I've used 16L in my existing assorted canister filters) and I have a 20L bucket waiting to fill my Eheim 2260 (which holds a whopping 18L of media). I also use it in some of my HOB filters to provide biological filtration if the tanks only have HOB's on them (I make sure to throw a bag in the media area somewhere). I love the stuff and like previously said...easy to clean also...just dip, swish and go.


----------



## fishcurious (Mar 4, 2008)

Not to sound completely uninformed....I have never used matrix. My question is what is the difference between Seachem Matrix and Purigen? If you have used both why did you prefer one over the other. I use a 30 gallon sump with bio-balls on a 5 foot 100 gallon tank. My nitrates always creep up so we are not doing weekly 30% to 40% water changes. I would love a little "water polishing" too. Thank you.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

fishcurious said:


> Not to sound completely uninformed....I have never used matrix. My question is what is the difference between Seachem Matrix and Purigen? If you have used both why did you prefer one over the other. I use a 30 gallon sump with bio-balls on a 5 foot 100 gallon tank. My nitrates always creep up so we are not doing weekly 30% to 40% water changes. I would love a little "water polishing" too. Thank you.


Direct from the Seachem writeups:

_Matrix™ is a high porosity biomedia that provides efficient biofiltration for the removal of nitrogenous waste._
http://www.seachem.com/Products/product_pages/Matrix.html
_
Purigen® is a premium synthetic adsorbent that is unlike any other filtration product. _
http://www.seachem.com/Products/product_pages/Purigen.html


----------



## DontPanic (Apr 2, 2013)

I use in it two of my trays in my CF500UV, tank has only been running for a month but so far so good.


----------



## swk (Mar 16, 2010)

I use it in canister, traditional wet dry filters, and in submerged media sumps. Great product and the price is hard to beat


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I'm running 3 Eheim cans combined on my 90 and 150 gallon tanks. What is the difference between Matrix and the Eheim media? Which media would Matrix replace in an Eheim can?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Seachem Matrix/Pond Matrix would replace any bio-media, such as Eheim Substrat/Substrat Pro.

As far as the difference between Matrix, Substrat Pro, or any other brand of bio-media, that is a discussion that has been beaten to death in a few other topics. Here is a link to info provided by Seachem on Specific Surface Area.


----------



## fishcurious (Mar 4, 2008)

Thank you cichlid-gal. Are any of you using matrix in a sump and if so are you submerging it in the water or adding it to the drip tray where the bio-balls are. I was going to submerge it near my pump which is a mag 9 or 12. Thank you



cichlid-gal said:


> Direct from the Seachem writeups:
> 
> _Matrix™ is a high porosity biomedia that provides efficient biofiltration for the removal of nitrogenous waste._
> http://www.seachem.com/Products/product_pages/Matrix.html
> ...


----------

